

ProseMirror: collaborative editing with a rigid semantic document model - ivank
http://prosemirror.net/?

======
sitkack
To make it perfectly clear, ProseMirror is seeking funding to go open source
with 7 days left.
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/x/1663745#/st...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/x/1663745#/story)

Already put in what I can.

------
marijn
Hi, I'm the author of the project. I'll be checking for comments here for the
next hour or so. Ask me anything. [Well, time to sleep. I'll check back
tomorrow.]

If you check out one demo, look at this one:
[http://prosemirror.net/demo_dino.html](http://prosemirror.net/demo_dino.html)

~~~
avivo
This is very cool. I'm curious if you have thoughts on this post about
Medium's implementation and where you agree or diverged.
[https://medium.com/medium-eng/why-contenteditable-is-
terribl...](https://medium.com/medium-eng/why-contenteditable-is-
terrible-122d8a40e480)

~~~
marijn
I agree with most of their analysis - I linked that URL from the indygogo
blurb, in fact. They are doing something similar but less general.

~~~
avivo
Woops, missed that. This is really excellent, and I just added to your funding
campaign. I hope you succeed, I think this is an important piece of software
to have exist and I will likely use it.

------
nornagon
You might consider building on top of something like ShareJS[1]'s JSON OT
types rather than reinventing your collaboration substrate :)

[1]: [https://github.com/share/sharejs](https://github.com/share/sharejs)

~~~
marijn
I am aware of those, but consciously chose not to use them. A hierarchical
document model, as opposed to their linear one, has a lot of advantages, and
OT is a pain to extend. See also
[http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/collaborative-
editing.html](http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/collaborative-editing.html)

~~~
nornagon
The JSON data type in ShareJS is not linear, though that said implementing
rich text on top of it is still an open problem.

Full disclosure: I wrote the JSON data type in ShareJS :)

------
victorhooi
I put in my €5 - Marijn Haverbeke does some awesome open-source work (e.g.
Eloquent JavaScript) - so I think we should definitely help chip in, if we're
able to.

------
leejoramo
ProseMirror looks like it will address a number of my issues with web based
content editing.

I really hope that people step forward and fund it.

------
iliaznk
Put my 5 euros.

